# واختار يونس وقوّاه سيبويه حذف الياء



## Ali Smith

Hi,

I came across the following in شرح الشافية by الرضي:

وإذا كان المنقوص منادى مفردا نحو «يا قاضى» فاختار الخليل والمبرد إثبات الياء ، كما فى «جاءنى القاضى» سواء ؛ لأنه لا مدخل للتنوين فيها حتى يحذف الياء لتقديره كما حذف فى «جاءنى قاض» وقفا ، واختار يونس وقوّاه سيبويه حذف الياء

What does واختار يونس وقوّاه سيبويه حذف الياء mean and what does the pronoun ه in قوّاه refer to?

Thanks!


----------



## Romeel

Ali Smith said:


> Hi,
> 
> I came across the following in شرح الشافية by الرضي:
> 
> وإذا كان المنقوص منادى مفردا نحو «يا قاضى» فاختار الخليل والمبرد إثبات الياء ، كما فى «جاءنى القاضى» سواء ؛ لأنه لا مدخل للتنوين فيها حتى يحذف الياء لتقديره كما حذف فى «جاءنى قاض» وقفا ، واختار يونس وقوّاه سيبويه حذف الياء
> 
> What does واختار يونس وقوّاه سيبويه حذف الياء mean and what does the pronoun ه in قوّاه refer to?
> 
> Thanks!


And Yunus chose and empowered by Sibawayh to delete the ي so they say it should be

يا قاض

قواه empowered

الهاء تعود على الاختيار أو على يونس نفسه
The letter Haa returns to the choice or to Yunus himself


----------



## WadiH

I would say "supported" rather than "empowered".  Sibawayh supported Yunus's view that the the _yaa _be omitted.


----------



## 𒍝𒊑𒈾 𒂵𒉿𒀉

Why can't the pronoun ه in قواه refer to حذف الياء?


----------



## Romeel

𒍝𒊑𒈾 𒂵𒉿𒀉 said:


> Why can't the pronoun ه in قواه refer to حذف الياء?


This is what we are saying!!


----------



## WadiH

𒍝𒊑𒈾 𒂵𒉿𒀉 said:


> Why can't the pronoun ه in قواه refer to حذف الياء?



Isn't that what I said?


----------



## Ali Smith

Romeel said:


> الهاء تعود على الاختيار أو على يونس نفسه
> The letter Haa returns to the choice or to Yunus himself


You didn't say ه referred to حذف الياء.


----------



## Romeel

Ali Smith said:


> You didn't say ه referred to حذف الياء.


الاختيار بحذف الياء!!!

*واختار *يونس وقوّاه سيبويه حذف الياء

 What did you understand from what I said then?


----------



## zaw

How can a pronoun refer to something coming LATER on? It's called ألإضمار قبل الذكر and it's not allowed.


----------



## Romeel

zaw said:


> How can a pronoun refer to something coming LATER on? It's called ألإضمار قبل الذكر and it's not allowed.


الكلام مفهوم عند العرب بلا مشاكل ومن كتبه لا شك أنه متخصص في اللغة، فتأكد أن المنع  ينطبق هنا

ومن جهة أخرى الهاء تعود على *اختار *حتى ولو لم يذكر بعد ما هو اختياره فما المشكلة؟!


----------



## WadiH

ربما تعود على يونس، لكن المعنى لن يتغير.
أيد رأي يونس، أيد يونسَ في رأيه ... كلها نفس الشيء


----------



## Romeel

WadiH said:


> ربما تعود على يونس، لكن المعنى لن يتغير.
> أيد رأي يونس، أيد يونسَ في رأيه ... كلها نفس الشيء


بالضبط! ولقد ذكرنا ذلك من قبل لكن لا أدري ما المشكلة في فهم هذا

يعني سواء قلنا
واختار يونس وقوّاه سيبويه حذف الياء
أو
واختار يونس حذف الياء وقوّاه سيبويه

فالهاء تعود على اختار أو يونس

فأين المشكلة؟!


----------



## Sadda7

I think the confusion is that the هاء can't refer to the verb اختار as in (الهاء ضمير متصل في محل ؟), although it is very clear that Sibawayh supported Younes by agreeing with his opinion choice here.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,


Sadda7 said:


> I think the confusion is that the هاء can't refer to the verb اختار as in (الهاء ضمير متصل في محل ؟),


I understand what you say about the confusion but it is possible to complete the grammatical analysis that you have started like this: الهاء ضمير متصل في محل *نصب مفعول به*, right ?

I may have misunderstood...
Merci.


----------



## Abbe

This part وقواه سيبويه is a jumla اعتراضية it's similar to putting something between brackets in English
Yunus preferred (and Sibawayhi agreed with that) that the ya should be omitted.

The damir in قواه therefore refers to something that comes later in writing but in reality has it place before it.

يعود على متأخر لفظا لا رتبة

واختار يونس حذف الياء وقواه سيبوه


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Abbe said:


> This part وقواه سيبويه is a jumla اعتراضية it's similar to put something in brackets in English
> Yunus preferred (and Sibawayhi agreed with that) that the ya should be omitted.


Thanks.

I also understood like that except that I did not think of brackets but rather of the comma "," or of character "-", as for example:

_Yunus preferred - and Sibawayhi agreed with that - that the ya should be omitted._


----------



## Abbe

I think that you're right and in Swedish we would use comma for these kinds of structures.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Ok thank you,
And also thank you for the technical term اعتراضية that I did not know...


----------



## Sadda7

Abbe said:


> يعود على متأخر لفظا لا رتبة


Which is not متأخر رتبة?


----------



## Abbe

*حذف الياء* متقدم رتبة لا لفظا حيث إن الترتيب الأصلي هو  واختار يونس حذف الياء وقواه سيبويه


----------



## Sadda7

Abbe said:


> *حذف الياء* متقدم رتبة لا لفظا حيث إن الترتيب الأصلي هو واختار يونس حذف الياء وقواه سيبويه


The phrase is clear as a whole, thank you. Unfortunately something is still confusing me, isn't the مفعول به essentially متأخر رتبة?


----------



## Abbe

Yes, I agree, but I think that the "correct" place of the al-jumla al-i'tiradiya is at the end, but since it was placed before the maf'ul bihi the maful bihi is muta'akhir considering it's normal place (there is a disturbance in the normal word order verb, subject object since there is something between the subject and the object) and that is why it can be preceeded by the damir.


----------



## Romeel

Abbe said:


> This part وقواه سيبويه is a jumla اعتراضية it's similar to putting something between brackets in English
> Yunus preferred (and Sibawayhi agreed with that) that the ya should be omitted.
> 
> The damir in قواه therefore refers to something that comes later in writing but in reality has it place before it.
> 
> يعود على متأخر لفظا لا رتبة
> 
> واختار يونس حذف الياء وقواه سيبوه


I thought this an obvious thing and no need to mention it. BTW now days very few are using dash to highlight alJumla al Itradiah, although 'am still using it writing


----------

